# well thats it



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

We are officially motorhomers as we have sold our caravan, a Vanroyce 470EK that we have used for 14 years and has been stood for a year and a half just in case motorhomes were not for us after all.

So it seems that the motorhome has won and the caravan has gone to seek a new life with new owners who are going to love and look after it.

Martin


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Well it's a lifestyle choice so you may go back to tugging ATEOTD but enjoy!! we love it


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Glad you've seen the light - welcome


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Techno/Andy

ATEOTD that took a bit of Grey matter to work out.

I dont knock caravans as they work very well for a lot of people including us for 14 years, some friends of ours have just gone back as they could not make the motorhome work for them, we cycle everywhere when we are away or park near towns or bus stops in the cooler months so we are OK for transport which seems to be the big compromise without towing a small car.

Sorry should have said that we have had the motorhome for over a year now so are not exactly newbies anymore.

Martin


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm starting to ponder that, as an OAP, I should not have 2 cars and a motorhome all under 3 years old. Perhaps I should become a tugger again after 6 tents, 4 motorhomes, 4 caravans and one (Mirror) trailer tent.

But then I realise I like my motorhome & car and we both love the soft top!


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Martin,

It must have been nice, being able to hang on to your van until you were satisfied that motor homing was the way forward.

We jumped a few years ago and it was more of a leap of faith as we had to p/x our caravan and tow car to be able to afford to do it at that point in our lives.

Friends have just made the same leap of faith and collect their new motorhome next Friday.

IMHO you have made the right call.


Kenp,

If you enjoy them and can afford to run them.... Keep them  

You just need a 2 wheeler to compliment the stable.

We're in a similar position, with a small economical commuter, a family estate for the kids and dog; and the bikes are just toys, when they happen along.


Ken.


----------

